# Replace Winch Motor for Snow-Bear Plow



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2008)

I Have an Old 1978 Ford F150 lifted, Flatbed with a Snow-Bear Plow we use for our driveways here in the Iowa Country. I don't know how old this unit is, bought it 6 years ago and was told the plow was 2 years old . I need to replace the winch motor. I was reading some post on here and wanted to find one other than the Snow-Bear winch. I know some are available and probably cheaper. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Try searching _snow plow parts _on the INTERNET. Some site should have parts for it.


----------

